
Mr Robot Season 4 Promo - anbux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIOApqA7qJY
======
RickSanchez2600
Very good guilt trip of Elliot. I wonder if his father shows up again in
season 4, now that he is a hallucination.

~~~
mtmail
The spoiler wasn't necessary.

